

Ask YC: Please review my startup too :) - stats101
http://www.insidedesi.com/

======
thorax
I like the design.

I had absolutely no idea what the site was about when I visited. I scanned the
page for about 20 seconds trying to figure it out. (Why doesn't it tell me
somewhere what it's about?) I only got a clue when I looked-up at my browser's
title bar when I was trying to leave the site in confusion.

Good luck!

